# pcanywere



## bimota (11. April 2004)

hi, kann mir wer sagen was ich so alles einstellen muss um auf einen anderen rechner zugreifen zu können

thx im vorraus

bimota


----------



## smarti (12. April 2004)

Du brauchst erstmal ein Netzwerk, siehe http://www.windows-netzwerke.de/

Bei XP und 2000 muss das Gastkonto aktiviert sein
die Datei und Druckerfreigabe muss aktiv sein und die Ordner müssen freigeben sein.

Gruß
smarti


----------



## bimota (12. April 2004)

aha, also muss ich alle ordner freigeben? das is ja irgendwie blöde.
und was muss ich denn dann so alles einstellen?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (12. April 2004)

Hi

@smarti: Laut der überschrift meint bimota höchstwahrscheinlich die Software von Symantec und nicht die normale Verbindung von Rechnern.

@bimota: Wie du PCAnywhere konfigurierst schlägst du am besten im Handbuch nach da dieses Programm sehr umfangreich ist. Einfacher zu konfigurieren wäre da RealVNC oder TightVNC. Diese Software hat zwar weniger Funktionen ist dafür aber leichter zu konfigurieren. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## bimota (13. April 2004)

ok dankeschön. wie is denn wenn ich eins von den programmen benutze. meldet sich dann der pc auf dem zugegriffen wird auch ab so wie das bei remout unter win xp is?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (13. April 2004)

Ja soweit mir bekannt ist, kann man einstellen, das der PC gesperrt wird. Ob er sich abmeldet ist mir nicht bekannt. Man kann auch einstellen, dass die Eingabegeräte gesperrt werden sobald eine Verbindung besteht.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## brahtwurst (13. April 2004)

bei vnc und pcanywhere ist mir keine funktion bekannt, die einem beim einloggen eine extra anmeldung verpasst, d.h. du bekommst immer die aktuelle bildschirmsession des angewählten pc's direkt bei dir auf die mattscheibe.
andersherum bekommst du bei remotedesktop immer (?) eine eigene anmeldung. in einem kürzlich laufenem thread hiess es zwar, das man mit dem neuesten rdp-client (2003) mit dem parameter "/console" eine eigene anmeldung umgeht und sich auch den aktuellen bildschirminhalt zieht, klappt bei mir jedoch nicht so wirklich.


----------



## ParadiseCity (20. April 2004)

also mein favorite bei den remote-programmen ist der Remote Administrator
R Admin


----------

